# Heater required in freshwater tank?



## Deep (Aug 23, 2005)

I've finally decided on stocking my 20g with a couple sunburst platy's and some neon tetras. Is a heater required or is it merely optional? I am in the process of cycling my tank (fishless) and will head to the store to get some ammonia and figured I'd get a couple more supplies before the tank is complete. Just wondering if I need to get a heater just yet.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

you don't need a heater to cycle but there is some info out there that indicates the process will be a bit faster if the tank is heated rather than left at room temperature.(presumably they are referring to winter temps).
having said that, it is plenty warm at this time of the year anyway to cycle. i keep my tanks at 76 degrees all winter and just now they are at 82 with the weather!
your fish will appreciate being warm(74-76) rather than at 70 in the fall and winter.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Where about's are you? In the northern states it gets way to cold for most tropicals in the winter, even the summer sometimes.


----------



## Deep (Aug 23, 2005)

Haha I'm in Texas so there is no problem with heat. We've had week long temps at 101 degrees. Ouch. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

Wether you decide to get a heater or not, you do need to regulate a steady temp. Drastic temp flux can result in some stressed out fish. Fish behave differently in different temps too.

I've had better luck with temps ranging around 78, having little to no outbreaks than keeping fish in cooler water. Warmer water will have less oxygen too.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

euRasian32 said:


> Wether you decide to get a heater or not, you do need to regulate a steady temp. Drastic temp flux can result in some stressed out fish. Fish behave differently in different temps too.
> 
> I've had better luck with temps ranging around 78, having little to no outbreaks than keeping fish in cooler water. Warmer water will have less oxygen too.


I agree 100%


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

My tank is hid away cosy on my shelf, with no direct wind from the window going onto it - also it's always boiling in my cosy room, cause i hardly ever open the window. And i'm in UK! So - i've never been tempted to use a heater for my neons, they seem fine, and my tank is warm anyway!


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

I have been in this hobby for 2 years, have 11 fish tanks and only one of the tanks has a heater (zebra plecos that I want to breed when they get old enough for which they need a set temp). To this day I have not turned on this heater and none of the fish in the heaterless tanks have ever suffered. I live in Atlanta, GA and it gets hot in the summer (I turn on the A/C) it gets somewhat cold in the winter (not too bad, but I turn on the heat). This means if I get too hot I do something about it, just like I do if it gets too cold. My fish are fine. If the power should fail and I loose A/C or house heat, the tank heater will not work anyway (most likely a power outage). Fish can adjust to slowly changing temps very well, since they do it in nature all the time, but they have a hard time if a tank heater mulfunctions and the temps change rapidly. The smaller the tank, the worse this affects the fish. In Texas I would not get a heater.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Texas is a big place, and parts of it get downright COLD. I'd get a heater, but set it for around 74 so it's not usually on, but will keep the temp from dropping far in a cold snap.


----------



## Deep (Aug 23, 2005)

Sounds like a good plan. And that should save some power since the heater isn't always on.


----------



## RacerX (Aug 27, 2005)

Well Im in Houston Texas. Its hot here during the winter sometimes But My Family likes to freeze week keep the air at 70-68 at all times. My tank Is in my room and It gets cold in there. So do you think ill need a heater?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Yes get a heater. Spend the $20-25.00 and give your fish a chance in case it does get cold.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

I agree with simpte, you should have a heater


----------

